# Would these fit?



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe the next fad will be to retro fit these?
BMW and VW owners are likely to opt not to fit mirrors of any type :wink:

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/news/aud ... li=AAnZ9Ug


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah just reading about them before. Surprised that they've not been on offer already.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Talk about reinventing the wheel :roll:


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

The guy who invented the wheel wasn't the genius it was the guy who invented the other three,  (Peter Cook)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

...However

"The best car safety device is a rear view mirror with a cop in it. " 
― (Dudley Moore)


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah just reading about them before. Surprised that they've not been on offer already.


I think that's because legislation, certainly in the States, is for a mirror only. Cameras aren't a legal alternative.


----------

